# cockapoo blog?



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello! 

I'm new to this forum, and new to the world of cockapoos! in all likelihood the cockapoo puppy that I will adopt is being born this week!

I've started a blog already, and it's made me wonder how many others have done the same?

It'd be great if you'd have a look, and share on this thread any other cockapoo blogs you follow. Please leave comments and/or subscribe if you like what you see! I've only two posts so far (another one coming tonight or tomorrow). www.andthentherewaspuppy.blogspot.com

Hopefully this will be a fruitful thread!

 Mary


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum - I will be keeping an eye on your blog 

Molly and Chance have their own blog although it tends to be more photos than words 

http://beanydogz.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

oooh, I'll have a look! 

I'm sure I won't be able to stop taking pics of puppy once he/she arrives.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a blog too. I did more in it before I got number three but I think I'll get back to it soon. It's pretty fun.
http://tgssforeva.wordpress.com


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

great! marking both for tomorrow!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oooohhhhh! I LOVE a doggy blog! 

Yours is great! Thanks for giving us the link.

I'm an avid reader of everyone else's too


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I have a blog too. I did more in it before I got number three but I think I'll get back to it soon. It's pretty fun.
> http://tgssforeva.wordpress.com


I love your banner pic Donna  gorgeous xx


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

new post! please comment if you like ? 

http://andthentherewaspuppy.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/all-you-need-is-love.html


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have a blog too. I did more in it before I got number three but I think I'll get back to it soon. It's pretty fun.
> http://tgssforeva.wordpress.com


Loved your blog Donna. It had me laughing, ruby is a willow wannabe!! Defiantly need to keep it up to date and put a permanent link on all your posts x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Loved your blog Donna. It had me laughing, ruby is a willow wannabe!! Defiantly need to keep it up to date and put a permanent link on all your posts x


Thanks Tracey! Once upon a time I wanted to be a writer. I need to get back to it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks Tracey! Once upon a time I wanted to be a writer. I need to get back to it.


You write so well.... You'd be awesome!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Or EPIC as billy says! X


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

2ndhandgal and Donna, I'll be adding your blogs to my bloglovin'! If you don't know about it yet, it's an easy site to keep up with blogs you like to follow!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

marycciu said:


> 2ndhandgal and Donna, I'll be adding your blogs to my bloglovin'! If you don't know about it yet, it's an easy site to keep up with blogs you like to follow!


Lol I guess I better get updating mine  my next installment will be about our poop eating problem so not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I had a good laugh reading your blog yesterday, Donna. No wonder you didn't write much about Ozzy....I think you got exhausted with Willow!!!

Keep writing, they are very well written and a lot of fun!!!

Coconut has decided that our cat's poo is delicacy. Honestly, is there a way to mix the different poos together and come out with the perfect poo??????? (one pulls on the lead, the other doesn't, the one that doesn't eats cat's poo....the one that doesn't eat the poo, is bonkers, the one that does is calm....and so on....and so forth).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you guys for making me feel so good. The blog didn't really take off and then with Ozzy it just feel by the side. I am going to pick it back up now that I know people will read it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I squeezed one out
https://tgssforeva.wordpress.com/


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love reading your blog even if its about poo. I've read that a teaspoon of pumpkin in their food sometimes works as its suppose to taste really bad when it comes out the other end.


----------

